# Is this a mushroom?



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

There are several of these in my front yard.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's a fungus but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

It's a Zombi Apocalypse Fungus! :runforhills:


Sorry. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Can you describe it a bit? Is it dry and firm or is it slimy and oozing? Is it growing and spreading over the surface of the ground or is it growing up above the ground out of a central stem? Is it growing around and enveloping other vegetation? In the picture it looks like there is other vegetation sticking up out of it. What does the underside of it look like?


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

A proper description of it as requested in the above poster's reply would make it easier to identify it as your picture is not adequate. In your picture it does look quite a bit like what is called "dog vomit" slime mold or perhaps some other type of slime mold, but not a mushroom. 

Slime molds are different from other fungi, they are more like colonies of living parasitic amoebae and can form into swarms and infect other vegetation and trees, household structures and even machinery parts such as in air conditioners. It's not uncommon to find them spreading through lawns given the right conditions. If it is a slime mold I certainly would not want it left to grow unhindered if it was in my yard.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I will try to get some better pictures.
I dug one up.
It seems things are growing up through it.
It doesn't seem to have a stem. 
It kind of feels like Styrofoam.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

> things are growing up through it.
> It doesn't seem to have a stem.
> It kind of feels like Styrofoam


Things growing through it, no stem, feels like styrofoam then I think that is a slime mold and not a toadstool, certainly not a mushroom. If you still have many more of them growing in your yard I'd suggest you take them up and dispose of them before they spread more and ruin your yard or gardens.


----------

